# Iowa To Australia



## SMButton91 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello! I'm currently at a Paramedic for 2 EMS services in the Midwestern state of Iowa. I've been a Paramedic for about a year and a half now, and ready to explore the world. Australia caught my eye, and now I can't stop thinking about it. I've heard about St. Johns in WA, but interested in other places too. I guess I'm asking if there has been any Paramedics that have worked in Australia and what you guys think about it. Pro's, con's.... lay it on. I'm 22, and just itching to experience new things. Thanks!


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jun 15, 2013)

SMButton91 said:


> Hello! I'm currently at a Paramedic for 2 EMS services in the Midwestern state of Iowa. I've been a Paramedic for about a year and a half now, and ready to explore the world. Australia caught my eye, and now I can't stop thinking about it. I've heard about St. Johns in WA, but interested in other places too. I guess I'm asking if there has been any Paramedics that have worked in Australia and what you guys think about it. Pro's, con's.... lay it on. I'm 22, and just itching to experience new things. Thanks!



Hi. I am a Paramedic in Australia working in the State of Queensland.

Fire away with any questions you have.

Also note you pretty much need a Bachelors level degree for employment as a Medic in Aus.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jun 15, 2013)

from what I understand, US paramedic is the lower tier of paramedics in the world (Aus is pretty legit)

I know this is an EMT forum, but do you have any fire experience? Have you thought about contract work? Some places do FF/Medic contracts international, some are medic only. It might be worth looking into.

My buddy was/is a medic in Nepal right now (he's from Chicago). He's a bit off the grid so its hard to get in touch with him. But if you are craving adventure and travel, take a look into the contract world. There is something always open for medics.


----------

